
Show HN: Deploy an API Gateway HTTP API Today with AWS CDK - nideveloper
https://github.com/cdk-patterns/serverless/tree/master/the-simple-webservice
======
peeyek
For people who want to try using this stack, please be aware of the cost
running this stack isn't cheap.

I recommend to watch this session in ServerlessDays Virtual April 2020
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4WoQd2yVJQ&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4WoQd2yVJQ&feature=youtu.be&t=3407)

~~~
nideveloper
These are learning patterns, not for putting straight into production. So they
should mostly all fit within the free tier for learning

Sheen is brilliant so i’m not disputing his presentation but the costs linked
were worst case scenario v1 API Gateway with an expensive cache. Http APIs are
70% cheaper and there is no cache in this example.

